# Snake in the house.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A heavy leather glove like a welders glove---and just grab it.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Ok, I grew some balls and went in and grabbed that SOB and he bit the top of my thumb with his little tiny mouth through my nitrite thin latex gloves. Felt like a pin prick. Bled a little.

Then I threw him in a trash bag and took him out to the garage where he was taken care of with a shovel.

My first snake grabbing experience. Pretty freaky.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Kind of brutal--Why would you kill it?


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Kind of brutal--Why would you kill it?


Because it bit me. And I didn't want to take the chance of it getting back in the house.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Awww, cute fella. Just a harmless little ribbon snake.

For next time, you want to lightly step on him to keep him from moving off (shoes please), then grab him right behind the head so he can't bite. 

FWIW, _these_ are the guys you can't get dead enough.
We got two in the last month, both right outside the back door.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd rather have snakes than mice, rats and insects.

Most snakes on the North American continent are pretty much harmless to humans and only strike when provoked or chased. If it weren't for snakes we'd be overrun with all kinds of vermin.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now them copperheaded rattle moccasins don't stand a chance around me. A none poisonous snake I won't bother unless he strikes then he is a goner. That last picture is a copperhead and them bad boys stay mad, if you don't believe it put a shovel in his face and see if he don't make it ring when he strikes it.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Clean your wound thoroughly; snakes have “dirty” bites. Snakes this small don’t usually break the skin; It seems he got the right angle on you. If you start feeling sick or thumb appears infected, go see a physician quickly for antibiotics.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I got bit by a garter snake on my index finger when I was about 12 years old. Several weeks later I developed a small "wart" (fungal infection) where each fang went in and I had those "warts" for 20 years before they finally just slowly disappeared.

My tongue still flicks though.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

PAbugman said:


> Clean your wound thoroughly; snakes have “dirty” bites. Snakes this small don’t usually break the skin; It seems he got the right angle on you. If you start feeling sick or thumb appears infected, go see a physician quickly for antibiotics.


Seems fine right now. How long until I am in the clear? Bite happened at around 8am eastern this morning.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I would think that you will know if somethings wrong within 48 hours. Probably safe after that, but I’m not in the medical community. Stay alert; tell someone close to you what happened so that they know now. My understanding is that it is similar to food poisoning (if you get sick).


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> That last picture is a copperhead and them bad boys stay mad, if you don't believe it put a shovel in his face and see if he don't make it ring when he strikes it.


No kiddin'. This one was definitely on the attack when DH got him. 
I also agree about the non-poisonous ones. There's a huge black snake that we often see out past the shed. He's cool. We leave him alone.


----------

